# A diet of sugar is not equivalent to a diet of honey.



## psfred (Jul 16, 2011)

I would never have suggested pure sucrose was a direct substitute for honey other than the carbohydrate content. 

I would never claim that pollen substitute is as good as naturally collected pollen either, but that wont' keep me from feeding bees as needed to establish a hive or to save one during a severe dearth.

However, sugar and pollen substitute fed bees will likely be live bees if there is no honey in the hive, as opposed to dead bees, which will not collect any nectar.

Peter


----------



## TRIMMAN (Apr 15, 2012)

AMERICAS BEEKEEPER is there any plants in alachua county that are nector plants or are we still in a bad enough dearth that we should feed the bees and give them a pollen sub just asking because im new at this thanks


----------

